

Ask HN: What do you use for web-based product demos? - alexjmann

What do you use for live, collaborative, web-based product demos?  I like the features of Adobe Connect and Web Ex, but not the price tag.  freeconferencecall.com offers voice-only conference calls, but I'd like the ability to visually and collaboratively step someone through my product.  Any suggestions?
======
asnyder
GoToMeeting trumps WebEx, I haven't tried Adobe Connect. The best thing about
GoToMeeting is that it's only $49.99 a month for unlimited meetings per month.
It can also record all users in the sessions, both VOIP and Phone. It can
display multiple monitors (I have 5). It also has screen drawing, user
manipulation, and much more. I personally find it to be a lifesaver and allows
me to communicate and collaborate with our clients, and users in a whole new
way. They also offer a free trial.

Note: I'm not affiliated with GoToMeeting in any way, just a very satisfied
customer.

------
donniefitz2
This is a good question and one that I have been wondering about lately too.
I'm really not familiar with the products in this market. I was looking at
this:
[http://www.riapedia.com/2007/06/06/flash_and_php_based_acrob...](http://www.riapedia.com/2007/06/06/flash_and_php_based_acrobat_connect_competitor)

This is worth looking at too. 60.00 a month is a good price:
<http://www.webex.com/smb/web-meeting.html>

------
dedalus
Adobe Connect is what we use

